# Red River Shootout/IASCA 1X January 27



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi All,

The 2018 RRS Kickoff Show will be held on January 27 at Soundscape in Carrollton, Tx.

Cost: $30
Time: 9AM registration, 10AM Judging
Location: Soundscape 2833 Trinity Square Dr #170, Carrollton, TX 75006
IASCA 1X Points show with SQC/IQC 

Email me with any questions you may have at [email protected]

Hope to see ya'll out this month!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Damn looks like this 2018 season is starting off quickly  good luck everyone

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Shameless bump.


----------

